# Would you be happy with 'only' oral forever?



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Would you be happy with 'only' oral, if it was more frequent?*

Something has got me wondering. My wife is LD, I am HD. It is generally about once every few weeks that we have intercourse.

However, she is normally ok (if not always super enthusiastic) with giving me oral 'in between' times. We have an agreement that I will ask if I really want it, and she hasn't offered. I would normally ask for this once, maybe twice a month (I self-serve sometimes too).

I was just wondering, for the people who 'go without' for long periods of time- would you be happy to receive oral more frequently (maybe even only that, & maybe even forever) if it meant going without 'full' sex?

This is on the assumption that your partner would be happy to do this for you.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Would you be happy with 'only' oral, if it was more frequent?*



bizzy79 said:


> Something has got me wondering. My wife is LD, I am HD. It is generally about once every few weeks that we have intercourse.
> 
> However, she is normally ok (if not always super enthusiastic) with giving me oral 'in between' times. We have an agreement that I will ask if I really want it, and she hasn't offered. I would normally ask for this once, maybe twice a month (I self-serve sometimes too).
> 
> ...


If for some reason she couldn't have PIV I could probably be content with oral...

But oral doesn't give me the awesome orgasms PIV does....

I can usually engage in PIV within 10-15 minutes of having an orgasm from oral....Two orgasms in 15 minutes is really great..........

So I would probably have to self serve much more.....

the woodchuck


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Would you be happy with 'only' oral, if it was more frequent?*



Woodchuck said:


> If for some reason she couldn't have PIV I could probably be content with oral...
> 
> But oral doesn't give me the awesome orgasms PIV does....
> 
> ...


I can't say I ever want to O again that quickly! but I often self serve the next morning or whatever.

I am not sure if I could cope with it, I love the 'closeness' of PIV, how it (obviously) brings you together more.

I do however prefer the O which oral brings, so if oral was the only option , wouldnt be the end of the world!


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

I wouldn't be happy... I NEED PIV to really feel close to my wife.. to bond with her..

I don't get that from BJ's.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

hambone said:


> I wouldn't be happy... I NEED PIV to really feel close to my wife.. to bond with her..
> 
> I don't get that from BJ's.



yeah I love the closeness of PIV- especially when she is on top. Can look at each other properly, can reach all body parts, etc


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

A great BJ with some HJ added in can be just as satisfying to me ... especially if she can edge me several times.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Would you be happy with 'only' oral, if it was more frequent?*



bizzy79 said:


> I was just wondering, for the people who 'go without' for long periods of time- would you be happy to receive oral more frequently (maybe even only that, & maybe even forever) if it meant going without 'full' sex?
> 
> This is on the assumption that your partner would be happy to do this for you.


If I understand your post correctly, your not going without full, you are still getting intercourse twice a month, correct?

If that is true and you are getting BJs a couple times a week, then yes I would be happy with sex under those circumstances.

BJ only and never IC ever again? Unless there is a compelling medical reason not to do IC then no.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Would you be happy with 'only' oral, if it was more frequent?*



committed_guy said:


> If I understand your post correctly, your not going without full, you are still getting intercourse twice a month, correct?
> 
> If that is true and you are getting BJs a couple times a week, then yes I would be happy with sex under those circumstances.
> 
> BJ only and never IC ever again? Unless there is a compelling medical reason not to do IC then no.


You understand partially correctly. PIV is roughly once every 3 weeks, sometimes 4 weeks. Oral is roughly every few weeks also (at the moment)

Anyway, I was more wondering what people felt about having less full sex, and more Oral IF it were more frequent. Just a hypothetical musing really


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I couldn't, no. Intimacy is much more than an orgasm. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Once a week would be bear minimum for me. I understand if her body is incapable of responding to get ready for intercourse so if she wants to meet my need via oral (to completion) once or twice a week I would be content. In my circumstance that has, nor will ever, happen but hypothetically yes it would be nice.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Would you be happy with 'only' oral, if it was more frequent?*



bizzy79 said:


> Something has got me wondering. My wife is LD, I am HD. It is generally about once every few weeks that we have intercourse.
> 
> However, she is normally ok (if not always super enthusiastic) with giving me oral 'in between' times. We have an agreement that I will ask if I really want it, and she hasn't offered. I would normally ask for this once, maybe twice a month (I self-serve sometimes too).
> 
> ...



Your guys sound just like my wife and I and that I am HD and she is LD.

If my wifee gave me oral say 2x week and regular sex 1x week, I could live with that.

Can't change a LD. And if they finally get it, many years later, I'd say its too late and all those wasted years.

I've read many posts were LD's finally got it almost 10 years later, expect a pat on the back, no consequences and then their HD other half had enough years ago and they wonder why?!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Was this question only to the men? 

No, I would not be happy with that arrangement because it is still settling. I imagine its somewhat of a compromise. It would take the edge off but still fall well short of he healthy sex life you'd like to have.

As a woman - I would like oral followed by PIV, please. Best thing ever! (I have only been getting oral for about 6 weeks now.)


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

To me being happy about my sex life comes down to more than which body parts are in contact.

Without love, lust, passion, desire I'd rather do without any of it.

The idea of receiving oral from hubby when i could tell he was unenthusiastic would be just.... awful! 

Thus a huge turnoff.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

waiwera said:


> To me being happy about my sex life comes down to more than which body parts are in contact.
> 
> Without love, lust, passion, desire I'd rather do without any of it.
> 
> ...


:iagree: Enthusiasm trumps all. One enthusiastic BJ > 10 unenthusiastic PIV's (or anything else).

Show a little desire to be involved, and the details can work themselves out.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

there is a Chinese saying among the old fishermen...

Shrimps are the next best thing if there aren't fishes in the sea...

well unless u have a choice, something is definitely better than not getting any. be glad that ur wife in her LD state would still oblige to "service" u


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Truly... While it would be better for the wife to want the husband to copulate with her, her willingness to perform oral, is truly an unselfish act... That should bridge you until she can decide she wants you inside of her.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

committed_guy said:


> Once a week would be bear minimum for me. I understand if her body is incapable of responding to get ready for intercourse so if she wants to meet my need via oral (to completion) once or twice a week I would be content. In my circumstance that has, nor will ever, happen but hypothetically yes it would be nice.



Just so I understand you committed_guy, are you saying that once a week would be the bare minimum for PIV?


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Would you be happy with 'only' oral, if it was more frequent?*



CuddleBug said:


> Your guys sound just like my wife and I and that I am HD and she is LD.
> 
> If my wifee gave me oral say 2x week and regular sex 1x week, I could live with that.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Well I hope she one days DOES become HD, but yes I know what you mean!

You say 2x oral and 1x 'regular' a week, would be ok, but (if you dont mind me asking) do you get anywhere near that, or are you being left frustrated?


The frequencies I mentioned are during our regular lives. At the moment we are having sex more often, because we are trying to conceive (but even with that, I am the one having to say when we need to do things, otherwise it would probably still only be once a month, probably on ovulation day).


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

MissScarlett said:


> Was this question only to the men?
> 
> No, I would not be happy with that arrangement because it is still settling. I imagine its somewhat of a compromise. It would take the edge off but still fall well short of he healthy sex life you'd like to have.
> 
> As a woman - I would like oral followed by PIV, please. Best thing ever! (I have only been getting oral for about 6 weeks now.)


No this was to males and females 

I know what you mean, it would only take the edge off and not fully satisfy! I imagine it would be ok for a while, but not for long before the desire for 'real' intimacy would kick in.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

waiwera said:


> To me being happy about my sex life comes down to more than which body parts are in contact.
> 
> Without love, lust, passion, desire I'd rather do without any of it.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Sometimes my wife doesnt look overly enthusiastic about giving me a BJ, sometimes she does. But even when she doesnt look it, you could never tell once she starts!

Also, even though she may only rarely initiate oral, and I mostly have to 'ask'- I do really appreciate that she does it for me, as she loves me and wants me to be happy. She certainly doesn't do it for anyone else!


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

malmale said:


> there is a Chinese saying among the old fishermen...
> 
> Shrimps are the next best thing if there aren't fishes in the sea...
> 
> well unless u have a choice, something is definitely better than not getting any. be glad that ur wife in her LD state would still oblige to "service" u


:iagree:

She does it to make me happy, and that DOES make me happy! Of course I would love it if I didnt have to ask, but it is a mutual agreement which seems to work ok for the most part.

:smthumbup:


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Truly... While it would be better for the wife to want the husband to copulate with her, her willingness to perform oral, is truly an unselfish act... That should bridge you until she can decide she wants you inside of her.


:iagree:

A few people seem to have this opinion! As much as her desire being ramped up would be awesome, it is amazing that she would do this for me, as I read about lots of others on here whose partners would NOT do this.

Going back to my original post, I am not sure how well things would work out for me though if I started to ask for oral a lot more..:scratchhead:


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry for all the late replies people, but only just been able to log back on, and would love for the discussion to continue!

Thanks to all who have replied so far.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bizzy79 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> A few people seem to have this opinion! As much as her desire being ramped up would be awesome, it is amazing that she would do this for me, as I read about lots of others on here whose partners would NOT do this.
> 
> Going back to my original post, I am not sure how well things would work out for me though if I started to ask for oral a lot more..:scratchhead:


don't ask for it. attract it. so you have time to MAP up, I'd max it out and use a ton of external validation from other females to get her to want to do it more and to take you completely.

It's going to take more than weeks, 6 months of being focused on your goal and not worrying about what you are getting...

That's what I would do.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Oral cannot take the place of PIV for me at all. It feel sensational but PIV is just WAY more intimate and emotionally fulfilling.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Re: Would you be happy with 'only' oral forever?*



bizzy79 said:


> Just so I understand you committed_guy, are you saying that once a week would be the bare minimum for PIV?


Yes, but I was also saying that if for a medical reason piv possible then oral only would be acceptable-but only under that condition. Piv once a week plus oral once or twice would make this hubby very content.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

committed_guy said:


> Yes, but I was also saying that if for a medical reason piv possible then oral only would be acceptable-but only under that condition.  Piv once a week plus oral once or twice would make this hubby very content.


That sounds very fair. She doesn't really like penetration, but to allow it every so often, because she knows how a man feels close this way and the oral to pleasure her man, because that's what she wants to do...

How can you be upset if you know this is the hand you are dealt, and it's alot better than being sexless because they don't like sex.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Would you be happy with 'only' oral, if it was more frequent?*

My finish with oral is so much more intense, and if she lays her head down on my chest after, and just strokes my body as I recover from bliss, it's so much more intense and bonding than regular sex. Orgasm from sex ranges, on a scale of 1-5, a 1 to a 3. Orgasm from oral is always a 4-5. She always removes her mouth as soon as I start to orgasm, so I can't imagine what the full meal deal would be like, but I'm sure I'd die happy.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Would you be happy with 'only' oral, if it was more frequent?*



bizzy79 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Well I hope she one days DOES become HD, but yes I know what you mean!
> 
> ...



Being realistic and honest, I get sex 1 - 2x month. Sometimes its been 5 weeks of no sex and all this since I got married 13+ years ago. If I push for sex, then it happens maybe 1 - 2x week, but its make sure its quick talk and it makes me wonder, a prostitute would do a way better job, be into it and be cheaper than being married.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Would you be happy with 'only' oral, if it was more frequent?*



CuddleBug said:


> Being realistic and honest, I get sex 1 - 2x month. Sometimes its been 5 weeks of no sex and all this since I got married 13+ years ago. If I push for sex, then it happens maybe 1 - 2x week, but its make sure its quick talk and it makes me wonder, a prostitute would do a way better job, be into it and be cheaper than being married.


It sucks that your analysis came with this result. With a lower rate prostitute, the numbers work out according to your statement.


----------

